# Why I have been so quiet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I know I have been quiet recently and here is the reason:








I have been working on the second part of the Shabby chic wardrobes. I thought I would get the doors and drawer fronts out of the way first as they are a pain. I now have these in primer and ready for the top coats so I can now start on the carcasses for them.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking good, Alan. Time well spent.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardly quiet, Alan,

Flat out, I would say....


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Your correct there James, I have enough work to last me through to December and beyond! Not bad considering we are in a recession. :yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mailee said:


> Your correct there James, I have enough work to last me through to December and beyond! Not bad considering we are in a recession. :yes4:


As long as you get paid, Alan, as long as you get paid.....


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice, keep it up


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That would keep me quite just thinking about it, good work.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got all the carcasses assembled at last and primed the front edges. Next job is to get them all primed. I think I need a bigger workshop though! :shock: 








I still have to make the mouldings yet too.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been putting some hours in this week and it seems to be paying off. I have most of the units in primer now and have given the mouldings a coat of brown.








I assmbled the corner top boxes today too. I did paint the insides before I assembled them this is just a dry fit.








Then added the small door which will house a security box in the bottom of one of the robes.








Almost ready for painting now.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great work, Alan.

With all the talk of snow in the US, the shed is the place to be at the moment.


----------



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

Awesome project, I would love to have those!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Melissa, I hope my customer feels the same about them. 
After a small job this morning I got back onto the wardrobes and have got them sprayed now. I also made a start on the drawer boxes. I made six large ones and one small one which will become the make up drawer below the dressing table. 








This was challenging to put some dovetails in with being so slim. Thank god for the dovetail jig.








I ended the night by setting out the runner positions for the drawers.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I am glad to say I am almost there with this build now. 








I am working on the cornice and scribing pieces now and then it will be ready to fit.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have just about finished these now and will be fitting them on Friday. I added a posh touch to the dressing table drawer today and finished off scuffing up the cabinets.








I think it will be a good days work fitting them but I do have a hard working helper for them.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I got the bedroom suite fitted at last. It did take me two days though! :roll: I would have had it fitted in one day but I made a mistake! I had scribed the right hand side in fine and then cut the left hand side too narrow, doh!  I had to make up another scribing piece back at the shop and fit it this afternoon. Here are some pics of it in place.








This was the side I messed up, turned out well in the end.
















You may have noticed a missing handle too, I think I left it back at the shop. It has been one of those jobs where everything seemed to go wrong or was a tap difficult. Anyway I was happy with it in the end and just hope the customer is when she returns.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice, good job


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You've certainly hit on the right way to quickly build up a sound business Alan, by letting your work speak for itself, and speak it does, very LOUD!


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Spot on Mate!
Pics of the detail?
Was the brown spray application a sealer?
Jim


----------

